# Sticky  which distro to use - online test



## sobeit

see the following test. It might help match you with the proper distro to install. 

http://www.zegeniestudios.net/ldc/index.php?firsttime=true


----------



## shuuhen

Thread stickied. Not sure the test is perfect, but it seems fairly good. If anyone has questions about their results, go ahead and search threads here and start a new thread if you need to.


----------



## qbawl

First time I've seen the test. It suggested most of the distros I've so far tried (the exception being Gentoo, which is waaay over my head. LOL) 

I'm impressed with it's accuracy, and agree with the results it gave me.


----------



## McNinja

yea I finally installed ubuntu 64 bit today so now i got a 64 vista home premium and a 64 bit ubuntu OS's working 

the test said Ubuntu, Fedora, Mandriva, openSUSE and Kubuntu


----------



## M3guy

They said for me to test one called linux mint as well as ubuntu and open suse. The debian will have to go unfortunately  too bad because I really like it runs vey smooth and stable. It works great until you get to using steam games and all the kernel sources for the driver are missing or out of date etc.


----------



## STINEHART

I wish punkBuster worked with wine.


----------



## billconner

I used UNIX System V Release 4 (AT&T and Irix mostly) for many years so I prefer a similar Linux distro. To that end I use Redhat and/or Fedora and similar OS'es like Centos. The files systems and config files are familiar and all the files are where they're supposed to be. Debian is more BSD-ish so it's a pain.

Keep in mind that if you plan to do IT stuff for a living, you may have UNIX installs scattered around so you Linux distro should match the UNIX you'll be using.


----------



## CChriswilkie

go to this!
it might help you pick and operating system that could be linux or something else!
http://hubpages.com/hub/windows-linux-or-mac


----------



## ThomasTheXPUser

100%
Kubuntu
Homepage: http://www.kubuntu.org/
Screenshots: The Coding Studio
Kubuntu is a user friendly operating system based on KDE, the K Desktop Environment. With a predictable 6 month release cycle and part of the Ubuntu project, Kubuntu is the GNU/Linux distribution for everyone.

(This distribution also has a "Live CD" you can use to test the distribution before you install it)
Get this distribution on CD/DVD at PCTech101


100%
MEPIS
Homepage: http://www.mepis.org/
Screenshots: The Coding Studio
MEPIS Linux is a desktop Linux system that is also easy to configure as a dedicated server. It is designed for both personal and business purposes. It includes cutting-edge features such as a live/installation/recovery CD, automatic hardware configuration, NTFS partition resizing, ACPI power management, WiFi support, anti-aliased TrueType fonts, a personal firewall, KDE, and much more.

(This distribution also has a "Live CD" you can use to test the distribution before you install it)
Get this distribution on CD/DVD at PCTech101


100%
Linux Mint
Homepage: http://www.linuxmint.com/
Screenshots: The Coding Studio
Originally launched as a variant of Ubuntu with integrated media codecs, Linux Mint has now developed into one of the most user-friendly distributions on the market - complete with a custom desktop and menus, several unique configuration tools, a web-based package installation interface, and a number of different editions. Perhaps most importantly, this is one project where the developers and users are in constant interaction, resulting in dramatic, user-driven improvements with every new release

(This distribution also has a "Live CD" you can use to test the distribution before you install it)
Get this distribution on CD/DVD at PCTech101


100%
OpenSuSE
Homepage: http://www.opensuse.org/
Screenshots: The Coding Studio
The openSUSE project is a community program sponsored by Novell. Promoting the use of Linux everywhere, this program provides free, easy access to the world's most usable Linux distribution, SUSE Linux. OpenSUSE delivers everything that Linux developers and enthusiasts need to get started with Linux. Hosted at opensuse.org, the project features easy access to builds and releases. It also offers extensive community development programs for open access to the development process used to create SUSE Linux.

(This distribution also has a "Live CD" you can use to test the distribution before you install it)
Get this distribution on CD/DVD at PCTech101


100%
PCLinuxOS
Homepage: http://www.pclinuxos.com/
Screenshots: The Coding Studio
PCLinuxOS is one of the world’s up and coming providers of a Linux Desktop Solution. With a small but dedicated development team, PClinuxOS delivers Desktop Ready Software that harnesses the power of the Open Source Community.

(This distribution also has a "Live CD" you can use to test the distribution before you install it)
Get this distribution on CD/DVD at PCTech101


100%
Fedora
Homepage: http://fedora.redhat.com/
Screenshots: The Coding Studio
The goal of The Fedora Project is to work with the Linux community to build a complete, general purpose operating system exclusively from open source software. Fedora Core is built to provide choice. It includes the latest versions of many software packages, including both GNOME and KDE desktop environments. Fedora Extras, a repository built entirely by volunteers, provides thousands more packages, and is enabled for use by default.

(This distribution also has a "Live CD" you can use to test the distribution before you install it)
Get this distribution on CD/DVD at PCTech101


----------



## Done_Fishin

I am still looking for an alternative to Ubuntu that allows me to view my files by date & time (Unfortunately removed a few releases ago and I couldn't find a way to do it in spite of trying !!) 

I went to take a look at the link (post #1) only to get a 404 error 



> Not Found
> 
> The requested URL /ldc/index.php was not found on this server.


----------



## Deejay100six

Done_Fishin said:


> I went to take a look at the link (post #1) only to get a 404 error


Hi D_F, :wave:

Agreed, the link is dead, the site is no more.

Anyone know of a suitable replacement for the link?


----------



## Corday

Some of the site remains scattered: Apache2 Ubuntu Default Page: It works but the whole URL seems to be gone.


----------



## alderon

Both of these seem to work well. I answered honestly and the distro I use was first on the list. I also answered as someone new to Linux and the results were appropriate.

current chooser:
https://distrochooser.de/en

beta chooser:
https://beta.distrochooser.de/


----------

